# Mehrere SPSen ein Ventil



## Tupo13 (10 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Steuerungssystem mit SPSen. 

Jede dieser Steuerungen soll das übergeordnete Regelventil ansteuern können (sprich bei Ausfall/Abschaltung der anderen Steuerungen)

Die SPSen sind über Ethernet gekoppelt.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie das Softwareseitig aufgebaut werden kann?

Wie soll man in diesem Fall die Pheripherie aufbauen?

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Ideen
Gruß Tupo13


----------



## jackjones (10 Oktober 2008)

Hast du ein HMI-System? WinCC? Wenn ja, kommuniziert sicher jede CPU mit WinCC. Dann könntest du das ansteuern über WinCC lösen.

Sonst würde ich dir empfehlen dir mal die Funktionen ag_send  & ag_recv an zu sehen. Ist aber umständlicher.

Wenn alle Steuerungen dicht bei einander sind, könnte man das auch mit Koppelrelais lösen, so das jede Steuerung das Ventil über ein Relais oder Optokoppler angesteuert werden.


----------



## Uwe Schröder (10 Oktober 2008)

*Hinweis*

Hallo!

Relais ist gut!
Wotstock - Relais wäre besser.

Dann kann man sofort umschalten
auf den anderen Sollwert und Ventilfreigabe!

mfg Uwe


----------



## vladi (10 Oktober 2008)

Uwe Schröder schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Relais ist gut!
> *Wotstock - Relais* wäre besser....
> ..
> mfg Uwe



Was für ein Relais soll das sein ? 

Vladi


----------



## jackjones (11 Oktober 2008)

Kenne ich auch nicht, und Google findet nur Woodstock!


----------



## Sarek (11 Oktober 2008)

jackjones schrieb:


> Kenne ich auch nicht, und Google findet nur Woodstock!


 
Vielleicht meint er Watchdog ?


----------



## Gnu0815 (11 Oktober 2008)

Tach,

eigentlich ist es egal welches Relay du verwendest. Hauptsache die Hilfskontakte entsprechen der Polanzahl des Ventils (z.B. 2 ).

Das Relay sollte über den Watchdog der Steuerung + Fehlerausgang der "Hauptsteuerung" immer ständig angesteuert werden. Für die Hauptsteuerung nimmst du dann den Schließer und für die Backup dann den Öffner.

BTW: Darauf achten das Freilaufdioden im Ventil oder über das Umschaltrelay verwendet werden, da sonst einige kV über die Spuleninduktivität entstehen können, die deine Relaykontakte auf die Dauer nicht verzeihen. 

Gruß Gnu


----------



## Uwe Schröder (11 Oktober 2008)

Hallo!

Natürlich habt Ihr recht.
Ist eben nicht so einfach, wenn man kein Änglisch hatte.

Das ist das Relais:
http://ziehl.de/ziehl/deutsch/schalt/wd100v.pdf



mfg Uwe Schröder


----------



## Deltal (11 Oktober 2008)

Ich habe das Problem noch nicht wirklich verstanden..

Du hast ein Ventil (An/Aus, Prop?) das von x-Steuerungen eingeschaltet werden soll. Selbst wenn eine Steuerung ausfällt sollen die anderen Steuerungen das Ventil noch schalten können.

So richtig?

Dann ist die Frage was passiert wenn eine Steuerung das Ventil einschalten möchte und die andere das Ventil ausschalten?

Und überhaupt... welche SPS steuert denn das Ventil? Und was wenn diese SPS ausfält.

Die Abfrage ob die Steuerung noch aktiv ist, ist relativ leicht zu realisieren: Kommunikation über Send/Receive oder Put/Get einrichten. Dann in jeder Steuerung ein "Lebensbit" mit einem Taktmerker erzeugen und das übertragen. Mit zwei Zeiten überwachen ob sich das Bit ändert. Das ist sozusagen der Klassiker..


----------



## Gnu0815 (11 Oktober 2008)

Ich würde die keine Kommunikationsüberwachung zw. den Steuerungen einbauen. Einmal könnte es hier Zulassungsprobleme (Wenn die backup als voll alternative Steuerung angesehen wird muss sie vollständig von der master getrennt sein) geben, anderseits lässt sich das viel einfacher lösen. 



Das Ventil (egal ob prop. oder black/white) sollte ja über die Hilfskontakte von einen Relay angesteuert werden. Das Weiteren sollte das Umschaltrelay über den Zustand der Master Steuerung angesteuert werden. Hier empfielt sich ein HIGH aktiver Fehlerausgang der in Serie zu dem Watchdog der Mastersteuerung geschaltet ist.

Hierbei werden 3 Fehlerzustände abgefangen:
1.) Master PLC Programm arbeitet nicht -> Watchdog
2.) Master PLC erkennt Prozessfehler -> Fehlerausgang auf LOW 
3.) Spannungsausfall / Hardwarefehler Master PLC

Wenn der Master nun ausfällt geht die "Ventilkontrolle" über den Wechslerkontakt auf die Backup über. Hier kann der Master ja auch nicht mehr dazwischen funken ;-) 

Gruß Gnu


----------



## Tupo13 (14 Oktober 2008)

Danke für eure Antworten,


also es handelt sich um einen analogen Stellausgang 0-10V von verschiedenen SPSen aus angesteuert werden kann.

Die Master-Slave Umschaltung, also die Definition welche SPS den Stellausgang vorgibt ist nicht das Problem (SPSen sind über Ethernet gekoppelt)

Problem ist die Ansteuerung der Hardware:
1. Man kann das ganze über Relais (Goldkontakte wegen 0-10V...) realisieren wo der jeweilige Sollwert eines Analogausgangs von der Master-SPS auf das Ventil gegeben wird.

Das finde ich aber nicht so glücklich, da ich mehrere Ventile habe...

Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten? Kann ich z.B. über Profinet ein E/A-Modul von mehreren SPSen aus ansteuern? Hat da jemand Erfahrung? Ist das möglich?


----------



## Deltal (14 Oktober 2008)

Tupo13 schrieb:


> Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten? Kann ich z.B. über Profinet ein E/A-Modul von mehreren SPSen aus ansteuern? Hat da jemand Erfahrung? Ist das möglich?



Auch da ist wieder die Frage, läuft in allen Steuerungen das gleiche ab? Bekommen alle die gleichen Signale? Oder wie verhinderst du das eine Steuerung 5V aufs Ventil geben will und die andere 7V?

Keine Ahnung ob das machbar ist, aber setze doch eine CPU mit Eth Schnittstelle und Analog-Ausgang. Dann baust du die Kommunikation zu den X-SPSen. Im Programm überprüfst du erst ob die Kommunikation noch funktioniert (ob die SPS noch da ist). Wenn ja, dann übernehme den (über das Ethernet übertragene) Sollwert und schreibst ihn in die AO Karte.


----------



## Tupo13 (14 Oktober 2008)

Ja, die SPSen bekommen die gleichen Werte und der errechnete Sollwert der SPSen sollte demnach identisch sein. Jedoch darf sowieso nur die Master-SPS auf das E/A-Modul schreiben (wenn das möglich ist)

Analog verhält es sich mit den Istwerten, diese müssen an jede SPS geschickt werden - entweder über Trennwandler oder wenn möglich über Profinet ? Ist das möglich ?

Danke nochmal für euere Mithilfe


Gruß Tupo13


----------



## jackjones (15 Oktober 2008)

Vieleicht solltest du auch über ein Hochverfügbares-System nachdenken?
Wie oft kommt es vor, daß eine CPU ausfällt? Wie wichtig ist der Prozess, der dahinter steckt? Vieleicht ist es einfacher sich eine CPU auf ersatz zu legen


----------

